# Slipping Seat Post on 2017 Trek Stache 7



## DaleO (Jan 21, 2006)

Everything about the bike is holding up well to my 320 pounds, except for a problem with a slipping seat post. I've cleaned the inside of tube, seat tube and adjusted the clamp as tight as I feel comfortable with going and still get slippage. The slots on seat tube and collar are in line, I figure this gives me the best clamping pressure, see photo. Or, would rotating the clamp give me more clamping pressure?

My thought is to go with a Thomson seat post clamp and hopefully that will solve the problem in the long run. This is the reason I mentioned the year & model of the bike. Does anyone know what size clamp I would need?

Thanks


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

I had the same problem with my seatpost. I bought a Token brand super-cheap clamp from Amazon, and my issue was solved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Funny you mention that Stache 7 issue, as I have run into this myself. Besides wiping all the grease off that area of the tube, I lever hard on the seat clamp. So far OK, but yeah it feels tighter than I would like to do. I am 320 as well...

Rmpl


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

thomson will fix the problem..if you don't need a quick release , just get one with a bolt.

according to the specs , you need one that fits a 31.6mm post.

so a 31.8 thomson will work.

Thomson Seatpost Clamp > Components > Seatposts > Seatpost Clamps | Jenson USA


----------



## DocBilly (Jun 3, 2013)

In case you havent solved it yet, theres a graphite (I believe) paste, mostly used in Carbon, which increases friction and prevents splipping. You apply it on the surfaces contacting. Only eay I can stop my seatpost from slipping.


----------



## DaleO (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Happy to say the Thomson collar did the trick. Also happy to say that I am now down to 260 lb's. Hope to go down another 35 - 40 lbs this year and I'll be at my target weight.


----------



## DocBilly (Jun 3, 2013)

Well congrats on that one!!!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

FYI, Salsa seatpost clamps work great also. I install one on every bike I build. Good to know Thomson works also.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Could also go with a 2 bolt clamp like fouriers. They're a better option when you have a shitty dropper post like a reverb where a seal is pressed against the outside wall. Spreads out the clamping force over a larger area.








There's also carbon friction paste that helps. I have a tube of finish line, which is the cheapest way to get a reasonable quantity, so far as i know.


----------

